
Show HN: NetFlix clone web app template (PWA) - zuix
https://dev.to/genejams/netflix-clone-web-app-template-pwa--b61
======
brennebeck
The scroll is quite frustrating on mobile.

~~~
zuix
Hi bren, I've made some improvements. Clear the cache and check it out =) If
you're still experiencing scrolling issues let me know, perhaps a more
detailed description can help me to better figure out the problem. Cheers, g.

